# life in SF vs life in 75th...



## agordon (Dec 6, 2014)

I've been trying to figure out if the grass is really greener on the other side. Anyone able to help out with a few questions? In regards to training cycle vs deployment life style? (as much as can be said with opsec in mind)  and what  day to day life is like in group vs battalion....I love being in battalion but keep finding myself fantasizing about life inside the other brown fence on JBLM. Thanks


----------



## x SF med (Dec 6, 2014)

agordon said:


> I've been trying to figure out if the grass is really greener on the other side. Anyone able to help out with a few questions? In regards to training cycle vs deployment life style? (as much as can be said with opsec in mind)  and what  day to day life is like in group vs battalion....I love being in battalion but keep finding myself fantasizing about life inside the other brown fence on JBLM. Thanks



You have the resources right across post...  and some of them came out of 2/75...


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 6, 2014)

Seriously, what x SF said. hell if nothing else go to 1SFG and walk around the AO and talk to some of the SF dudes and get their opinion.


----------

